# Decal Girl: 25% OFF right now!



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

> DecalGirl

Code: WF264725M

thru 5/31


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks, Gwennie! I've been thinking of ordering a new skin or two. This is great timing.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Great news, thanks!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Agghh... I just ordered three skins earlier this week! Boo!

(Thanks for posting)


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, no - I am going broke but am off to decal girl because I have lots of "will" but no "power"!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Oooo thanks!  After a year I'm ready for a new skin so this sounds like a good time.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

akjak said:


> Agghh... I just ordered three skins earlier this week! Boo!
> 
> (Thanks for posting)


And my new iPad skin literaly just arrived. LOL

I did at least get the $5 off matte finish code for that one, but 25% would've been even better!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

<---- enabler Gwennie


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

This is perfect cause I've been planning to get my niece (who just finished her freshman year in collage! woot woot!), a dinosaur skin for her Ds or phone for her birthday!!!   Awesome Awesome Awesome!  And shhh.... he's standing right over there..... one for my son's new DSi XL too!!!  

Oops gotta go!! He's looking!!!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Gwennie,  I just bought my very first Decal Girl skin! Thanks millions for the discount code.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

no problemo!  That's what we are here for...helping each other out!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Gwennie, I've been pondering about getting new skins for both my Kindles and this pushed me over the edge!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

So glad I didn't place my order 2 days ago!

Just ordered a new skin for my K2 & my iPod Touch ~ Aqua Tranquility for both.

Thank you, Gwennie!!!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

you are both welcome!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thankyou. Just ordered two more.

> Decal Girl


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks, I've been looking to change my skin after a year or so, and this is a good excuse!  Of course, I couldn't decide between two, so I bought both, LOL! 

(I figured I was saving myself another shipping charge down the road; that's my story, and I'm sticking to it!)


----------



## ieajudy (May 18, 2010)

Darn, darn, darn!!!!!  I just placed an order earlier today.  I wish I had checked this board before placing my order for skins for my Blackberry, Nintendo DSi, and Kindle 2.  I could have saved the cost of one of the skins.  Next time, I'll check here before ordering anything from anywhere.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm really having a hard time waiting for my very first skin to be delivered!


----------

